# Rate this feminine Russian male model



## Alexanderr (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 29, 2019)

Chadski


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 29, 2019)

If not a framecel instant slayer


----------



## androidcel (Apr 29, 2019)

legit 9/10 irl


----------



## dogtown (Apr 29, 2019)

7 psl

But probably wouldn’t do as well as a more masculine 6-6.5 psl man.

However girls who are into this kinda look would adore him.


----------



## G O D (Apr 29, 2019)

7.5 psl 
8-9/10 irl 
Great harmony.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 29, 2019)

would stuff him in a locker/10


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 29, 2019)

reminds me of a moderator


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 29, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> reminds me of a moderator


----------



## G O D (Apr 29, 2019)

His eye area is not that great.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Apr 29, 2019)

JB slayer


----------



## fobos (Apr 29, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## Darth Cialis (Apr 29, 2019)

8-.


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Apr 29, 2019)

Better looking than most of females, if he grew hair I'll legit fuck him no homo tho


----------



## You (Apr 29, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> Better looking than most of females, if he grew hair I'll legit fuck him no homo tho


same no homo


----------



## G O D (Apr 29, 2019)

He's mostly attractive to 15-18 yo JB's. He looks too feminine for older JB's.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 29, 2019)

The amount of jbs that this man would screw.......


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 29, 2019)

@dogtown Masc mogs me


----------



## DownUnderCopeAttack (Apr 29, 2019)

If you put this pic on tinder, this guy would get 1000 matches in an hour.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 29, 2019)

8.5/10


----------



## Madness (Apr 29, 2019)

Jbs in my area would all line up for him to use them one by one


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 29, 2019)

Anyone else who thinks that this guy has an amazing side profile but the front is only very little above average? 

Still 7.5-8psl minimum cause of the aesthetic side profile.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 29, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Anyone else who thinks that this guy has an amazing side profile but the front is only very little above average?
> 
> Still 7.5-8psl minimum cause of the aesthetic side profile.


bro what


----------



## G O D (Apr 29, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Anyone else who thinks that this guy has an amazing side profile but the front is only very little above average?
> 
> Still 7.5-8psl minimum cause of the aesthetic side profile.


Who cares about side profile?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 29, 2019)

Is like an estrogen cycle and a haircut from being a prime jailbait


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 29, 2019)

G O D said:


> Who cares about side profile?


Side profile is more revealing. 


A hooked nose isn't so obvious from the front
A recessed chin isn't that noticeable for the front
A bad maxilla isn't that noticeable from the front
A reeceding hairline is more visible from the side


----------



## G O D (Apr 29, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Anyone else who thinks that this guy has an amazing side profile but the front is only very little above average?
> 
> Still 7.5-8psl minimum cause of the aesthetic side profile.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 29, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 47412


Please take a look at James Deans side profile. Side profile matters a lot.


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2019)

Chadimir 

Reminds me of knajjid tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 29, 2019)

Madness said:


> Jbs in my area would all line up for him to use them one by one


Bro if I had his looks I’d be fucking every Stacy I’d come across.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 29, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 47412


The irony. Had to Google this guy because his side profile mogs so hard. Straight nose, zygos with shadow, long ramus, long mandible, good gonial angle. All things that are more visible from the side and matter a ton.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 29, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @dogtown Masc mogs me



He does


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 29, 2019)

G O D said:


> View attachment 47412


tbh he probably has mild squid pheno from profile even


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 29, 2019)

I went to his country and out-slew him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 29, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I went to his country and out-slew him


Johnny Sins.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 29, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Anyone else who thinks that this guy has an amazing side profile but the front is only very little above average?
> 
> Still 7.5-8psl minimum cause of the aesthetic side profile.


My side profile in under a month


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 29, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> My side profile in under a month
> View attachment 47423


For an incel you post your pics a lot.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 29, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> For an incel you post your pics a lot.


Ofc i post


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 29, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Ofc i post


You look best in your avi.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 29, 2019)

How old?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 29, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> The irony. Had to Google this guy because his side profile mogs so hard. Straight nose, zygos with shadow, long ramus, long mandible, good gonial angle. All things that are more visible from the side and matter a ton.


Yeah, I suppose. His side profile is incredibly good, but I’m still not sure whether it makes him a 7.5 because of it 






jefferson said:


> How old?


I’d have no idea, looks young perhaps 18 or 19.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 30, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I went to his country and out-slew him


post pics of her filthy russian box tbh


----------



## You (May 1, 2019)

Nibba said:


> In order to be Chad u have to have EVERYTHING. height, frame, face, dick, money, good social skills, and low inhib to be brief


This ? Basically makes him subhuman


----------



## fobos (May 1, 2019)

fobos said:


> Beautiful


----------



## lemonacid (May 2, 2019)

snacc


----------



## dogtown (May 2, 2019)

@mido the slayer dies he mog Alain


----------



## Autist (May 2, 2019)

Ideal mtf


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 2, 2019)

he has perfect hair in the first pic wtf


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 15, 2019)

Can't tell if he/she is a female or a male


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 15, 2019)

long hair and passes as a stacy


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> long hair and passes as a stacy


Legit.


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 15, 2019)

Anime boy


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2019)

Feminine as fuck but still gl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Jul 15, 2019)

6.5 PSl way too feminine.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 15, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> If not a framecel instant slayer


This guy definitely. A framecel


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 47325
> View attachment 47318
> View attachment 47319
> View attachment 47320
> ...


"Male model" more like a boy model, is he like 12 or what?


----------



## Darth Cialis (Jul 15, 2019)

Russian Knajjd.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> "Male model" more like a boy model, is he like 12 or what?


Boys are still male and no, he is not 12.


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Boys are still male and no, he is not 12.


Sure looks like he is. Cant slay for shit unless he wants to end up in jail.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 15, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Sure looks like he is. Cant slay for shit unless he wants to end up in jail.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 15, 2019)

0 jfl
Attractive to lesbians


----------



## gymcel (Jul 15, 2019)

Gay


----------



## samm735 (Jul 15, 2019)

side profile looks good but from front looks prepubescent, looks very young, small lower third.

hair looks great though


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Jul 15, 2019)

I changed my mind 
7.5 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 47325
> View attachment 47318
> View attachment 47319
> View attachment 47320
> ...


His name??


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 15, 2019)

soviets me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> soviets me


Bro can u google search him pls I'm on my phone rn


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Bro can u google search him pls I'm on my phone rn



only if it's not for faggotry reasons bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> only if it's not for faggotry reasons bro


It’s not believe me pls show


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> It’s not believe me pls show



Couldn't find bro tag OP instead


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Couldn't find bro tag OP instead


I will now tag OP. 

@Alexanderr


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 47325
> View attachment 47318
> View attachment 47319
> View attachment 47320
> ...



Dude this forum is full of scrawny beta twinks who cope and obsess with other feminine looking faggots. This guy's eye area looks like a flounder. And he is NOT a chad or anything. Pathetic.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 16, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I will now tag OP.
> 
> @Alexanderr


Eh, sorry for the late reply I was sleeping. 
His IG: @pomogisebe 
His real name is some Russian name which I don’t remember


HSM1 said:


> Dude this forum is full of scrawny beta twinks who cope and obsess with other feminine looking faggots. This guy's eye area looks like a flounder. And he is NOT a chad or anything. Pathetic.


Shut the fuck up and just rate him you cunt.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 16, 2019)

He is very uncanny.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 16, 2019)

psl 6.5


----------



## Wool (Jul 16, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 47325
> View attachment 47318
> View attachment 47319
> View attachment 47320
> ...


Ideal lips


----------



## Deleted member 2378 (Jul 16, 2019)

That forward growth


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

His life expectancy is like 18yo, after that is down hill


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 16, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> His life expectancy is like 18yo, after that is down hill


I think he’s already past the age of 18, perhaps something like 20 but I really can't tell tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I think he’s already past the age of 18, perhaps something like 20 but I really can't tell tbh.



He looks 15


----------



## beyond (Jul 17, 2019)

chad in asia


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 17, 2019)

Imho he's too feminine and doesn't look attractive to me. Like he looks creepy. Also jfl at your irl ratings, he gets cucked by frame and skull.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 17, 2019)

He's attractive but a bit too feminine his body does look somewhat small and weak, would get Ammoged by masculine pretty boys like Erik Hexum and Tyler maher.


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 27, 2022)

Boomp in light of the recent conflict surrounding the guy.


----------



## Veganist (Mar 27, 2022)

:steaming:
nohomo


----------



## Korea (Mar 27, 2022)

Interesting....

This entire thread is people making fun of him.

Thanks for this Depoot propaganda @Alexanderr


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Mar 27, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Boomp in light of the recent conflict surrounding the guy.


?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Mar 27, 2022)

Deleted member 616 said:


> JB slayer


True, but I disagree with the notion that no muscle is of appeal to JB. The ideal combo is a youthful face with a great body. The whole notion of skinny boys slaying like crazy are pure fantasy. Now the game has changed, one needs a great body these days.

He could probably get some LTR with cute girls, but not really a hook up machine.


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 27, 2022)

de poot mogs him


----------



## ropemax (Mar 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> Interesting....
> 
> This entire thread is people making fun of him.
> 
> Thanks for this Depoot propaganda @Alexanderr


This entire thread is people saying he's 9/10. Keep coping faggot


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 27, 2022)

Mogs Gandy Maher and depoot combined


----------



## Korea (Mar 27, 2022)

ropemax said:


> This entire thread is people saying he's 9/10. Keep coping faggot


If you call someone saying they'd fuck him in a locker positive.

Hmmmmm, I wonder what that says about the leadership of Gosha Gang.


----------



## ropemax (Mar 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> If you call someone saying they'd fuck him in a locker positive.
> 
> Hmmmmm, I wonder what that says about the leadership of Gosha Gang.


Keep cherrypicking, that was like one comment out of 2 pages. Maybe if you'd stop squinting you'd be able to read better you fucking chink faggot


----------



## johncruz12345 (Mar 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> If you call someone saying they'd fuck him in a locker positive.
> 
> Hmmmmm, I wonder what that says about the leadership of Gosha Gang.


It's female gaze vs male gaze...

And cope saying he looks to feminine. Anyways 90% of girls are lesbians anyway so it doesn't matter.
@Biggdink


----------



## Korea (Mar 27, 2022)

ropemax said:


> Keep cherrypicking, that was like one comment out of 2 pages.


"would stuff him in a locker/10"
"reminds me of a moderator"
"His eye area is not that great."
"Better looking than most of females, if he grew hair I'll legit fuck him no homo tho"
"same no homo"
"Is like an estrogen cycle and a haircut from being a prime jailbait"

Side profile is more revealing.


A hooked nose isn't so obvious from the front
A recessed chin isn't that noticeable for the front
A bad maxilla isn't that noticeable from the front
A reeceding hairline is more visible from the side
"Ideal mtf"


ropemax said:


> Maybe if you'd stop squinting you'd be able to read better you fucking chink faggot


Too bad for you, I don't squit.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 27, 2022)

10/10 ideal prettyboy chad


----------



## ropemax (Mar 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> "would stuff him in a locker/10"
> "reminds me of a moderator"
> "His eye area is not that great."
> "Better looking than most of females, if he grew hair I'll legit fuck him no homo tho"
> ...


I'm not gonna copy/paste every single praising comment because you've already read it and just trying to pull goebbels tricks. Keep coping and keep seething for gosha, bitch


----------



## Korea (Mar 27, 2022)

ropemax said:


> I'm not gonna copy/paste every single praising comment because you've already read it and just trying to pull goebbels tricks. Keep coping and keep seething for gosha, bitch


All of those comments are _blantant lies._


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Mar 27, 2022)

@Biggdink do you know whats up with these male gazers? jfl
its 2022

i remember some boneless twink had the most matches in some dating app in canada, iirc you posted it

and he is nothing compared to gosha

easily 7.5psl chad


----------



## wollet2 (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks too young


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 27, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> @Biggdink do you know whats up with these male gazers? jfl
> its 2022
> 
> i remember some boneless twink had the most matches in some dating app in canada, iirc you posted it
> ...


Guy who posted it deleted his account but yea boneless twinks mog in 2022


----------



## Salieri (Mar 27, 2022)

i want to look like this


----------



## hebbewem (Mar 27, 2022)

Only for gay bears


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 30, 2022)

he scientifically objectively look like dogshit


----------

